# Victorian Mixed Tank Questions



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Tank Size: 55 Gallons
Substrate: Black Sand
Decor: 70lbs of Black Lace Rock

I was originally planning on a single species Victorian tank, but now I found a fish that I love the markings so want to do a two species Vic tank.

From my understanding it's important to not get two species that have similar male colorations.

What I want for sure: 
Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae

What would work best with them from this list:
Pundamilia sp. "Crimson Tide"
Xystichromis phytophagus
Pundamilia nyererei (Makobe Is.)
Pundamilia sp. "Blue Bar"
Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis" (Mwanza Gulf)

Also, since I'll be getting these guys as juvies and therefore won't be able to sex, how many should I get of each?

Thanks


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi from my experience I wouldn't mix Pseudocrenilabrus with any of the others vics as it's a little less competitive for food and territories, but yu can house one species of Pundamilia with H;rockribensis for example(don't house 2 species of Pundamilia in the same tank)
xris


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Could you give some more examples of Vics that can be mixed.
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi 
H.phytophagus/P.sp"Hippo point blue barr"/H.chilotes
H.rockribensis/ Neochromis rufocaudalis/P.nyerrerei
H.matumbi hunter/H.rockribensis/ H.phytophagus
Hippo point salmon/Matumbi/blue barr or crimson tide
xris


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Thank you,
Loved your photos!!!
Daniel


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Just won an auction for some Matumbi Hunters and picking up my Crimson Tides early next week.

Thanks for the help :thumb:

Btw, what are the chances that these two species will cross breed? I decided on the Hunters and Tides as the body shape and coloration were completely different.


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Would A. calliptera work with any of the original choices?
Thanks,
daniel


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi the risk of cross breed between matumbi and crimson are very weak if non absent, they are clearly different in head shape and body morphology and color
H.callipterus may work but this is a malawian species.
xris


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

I meant Astatoreochromis callipterus. Showing my age when all Vics were called Haps!
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Yu meant Astatoreochromis alluaudi I think, this is a vrey good candidate too.
xris


----------

